

With $8M Seed, Urban Compass Wants To Build Hyper-Local, Human-Powered Database - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/16/urban-compass/

======
fatjokes
wtf is "hyperlocal"? reviewing each table at the local starbucks?

seriously, it just sounds like local + recommendations. this article reads
like it's just drumming up hype for this company.

~~~
capkutay
Welcome to techcrunch, regurgitating exactly what the company's marketing
spiels claim + how much money they raised as though the companies success
depends on VCs.

------
schumitsch
Does anyone know what a $8M Seed means?

Does that mean it was raised in such a way that no investor has a board seat?

------
EMRo
No clue what $8m seed means but the tech guy behind this is an algorithm
monster. Not sure how that translates to consumer facing apps but it will
either be amazeballs or it will be Color 2.0. Time will tell.

------
jval
Sounds like Foursquare?

